# Crystal-Bogan Canyon Wood



## MtnGuyXC (Jul 20, 2006)

Ran the Bogan Canyon strecth from Marble to Redstone yesterday...The water dropped out a fair amount from previous two days but was still good fun..........The rapid right after Hays Falls Rapid...Don't know if it has a name..we call it the mini narrows....Has a tree broached about halfway down blocking at least half the river....It's easy to see & to avoid by following the general line down the left side..Probably will wash out or relocate with some higher water than it's max of 1200cfs the other day..Just giving folks a heads up on it...That rapid commonly collects wood...You cant see it from the road by just driving by so not a bad idea to give this rapid a look as the flows move up & down...


----------



## curlyQT (Jun 18, 2012)

*Bogan - Have you been back?*

Hi! We're thinking of running Bogan tomorrow and was wondering if you had been back since the deadfall posting last week. We've never run it and didn't know if we should be looking out for more downed trees. Also, I have never done a class IV. Is this a good run for me to step up on?


----------



## forum8fox (May 1, 2013)

I am also curious about running bogan as a step up. I ran slaughterhouse as my .fist 4 a week or so ago when it was at about 750. Ran 2 laps in my rock star with minimal carnag. I was scoping the narrows yesterday and that seems like a fairly large step up from.slaughterhouse.Shoshone turns to.class 4 at some point, I think 4-6000cfs. The wave train in man eater was rocking at 3800 in the rock star. I'd love to have more.people to boat with near my skill level here in glenwood, send me.a.message if interested.excuse the messed up typing, tried to fix it but.my dumb phone is struggling. Oh and a.btw I have no creek boat.


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Bogan is not a step-up from slaughterhouse. However, there is always wood in there, but changes every time I run it (usually just once per year). You really need to be heads-up at all times and ready to catch an eddy at any moment (you have been scanning for eddies at the same time as looking for wood, right?). Lower flows through Bogan are fun and beautiful, but pretty easy. Higher flows get pushy and busy.


----------

